# phone stolen. can any apps help?



## holden45 (Nov 26, 2011)

my phone was stolen from work. i have the s3, us cell is carrier. I have no locator apps on my phone but it is rooted. I tried going on play store with laptop and sending wheres my droid and missing droid locator and nothing has come back yet. phone still rings until i get voicemail..... any ideas or suggestions i can do?


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Not really, afaik. The apps have to be installed and activated on your phone for them to work. I would recommend calling your carrier immediately and letting them know it was stolen, before whoever has it starts racking up charges.


----------



## xbdarkman (Feb 19, 2012)

Hmm I thought Lookout mobile security had an app called plan B that you could install from your computer onto your phone just for that purpose.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

holden45 said:


> Hmm I thought Lookout mobile security had an app called plan B that you could install from your computer onto your phone just for that purpose.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


What he said: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lookout.labs.planb


----------



## xbdarkman (Feb 19, 2012)

good luck!!

let us know how this goes. i'm curious to see if plan b is any good.


----------



## holden45 (Nov 26, 2011)

I have tried sending a few apps and nothing yet. but calling it still rings. so im thinking there not being installed.


----------



## Casen (Jul 14, 2011)

Change your Google password immediately.

Also any other password for accounts that were logged in.

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------

